# Southern Redfish Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Southern Redfish Classic October 13
3 Redfish Slam
Over $10,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Captains Meeting Online
Launch Kayaks 6AM...Maps on ClassicS Website
CPR Weigh In 2PM at Riverhouse Reef & Grill Palmetto, FL
Entry Fee Only $40
Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com


----------

